# Extreme Giant Size



## pinto24 (Mar 4, 2008)

I just ordered one of these guys and can't wait till he hatches. I am curious though, I know these guys get about 5ft and 20lbs, but what is that really look like? I have seen the pictures, but it is hard to get an actual idea of how big these suckers actually are with out having something else in the picture to base their size off of. I mean...are they like as thick as a football? How much of the 5 feet is tail? I have seen pictures that make them look somewhere between a Water Monitor and a Komodo Dragon in size, then I have seen them look like smaller sized big fat dogs. It is just hard to tell without something to base their size off. Dont get me wrong, I love huge animlas, I have a few redtails, so the size doesnt bother me because they are easily managable, but again, I just want something that I can relate their adult size to. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 4, 2008)

pinto24 said:


> I just ordered one of these guys and can't wait till he hatches. I am curious though, I know these guys get about 5ft and 20lbs, but what is that really look like? I have seen the pictures, but it is hard to get an actual idea of how big these suckers actually are with out having something else in the picture to base their size off of. I mean...are they like as thick as a football? How much of the 5 feet is tail? I have seen pictures that make them look somewhere between a Water Monitor and a Komodo Dragon in size, then I have seen them look like smaller sized big fat dogs. It is just hard to tell without something to base their size off. Dont get me wrong, I love huge animlas, I have a few redtails, so the size doesnt bother me because they are easily managable, but again, I just want something that I can relate their adult size to.
> 
> Thanks in advance



I responded to the other thread:

Welcome to the TeguTalk community, glad you came and joined us!! 

As for the size, read this thread, in post number 5 it shows and adult male normal and an adult Extreme on a 10 inch tile floor. 
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=199">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=199</a><!-- m --> 

Let me know if that helps.


----------



## pinto24 (Mar 4, 2008)

Cool thanks, that does help. Is the Male Extreme Giant on tile floor a full grown adult? 

He looks like he just likes to sit around and vegtate... I dont know where I was getting those other pictures from, but they made them look like huge beasts....almost like they could be a bit much to handle or become overwhelming, I guess it was just the pictures though... :bs they made them look like a Huge Salvator Water Monitor or something.

Thanks


----------



## DZLife (Mar 4, 2008)

pinto24 said:


> Cool thanks, that does help. Is the Male Extreme Giant on tile floor a full grown adult?
> 
> He looks like he just likes to sit around and vegtate... I dont know where I was getting those other pictures from, but they made them look like huge beasts....almost like they could be a bit much to handle or become overwhelming, I guess it was just the pictures though... :bs they made them look like a Huge Salvator Water Monitor or something.
> 
> Thanks



Well, the female extremes are as big as the male normals. As Bobby said in the other thread, they can get over five feet and 20 pounds!
So yeah, they are pretty big, but not salvator water monitor size!

Hope that helped!


----------



## pinto24 (Mar 4, 2008)

:-D Thats awesome, that sounds like the giants are a perfect size, and that one on the tile is perfect. I cant wait to get him :mrgreen: 
A reptile/dog???? who could ask for more???


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 4, 2008)

You bet ya!! I like mine bunches!!


----------



## pinto24 (Mar 5, 2008)

What size enclosure would you recommend for a baby (when he arrives in the summer)?


----------



## pinto24 (Mar 5, 2008)

The link below is actually the site that had the ones that looked like Komodo sized...check the ones where he is getting ready to chomp a rat towards the middle of the page!!! that thing looks like a dinosaur!! I don't know if it had something to do with the picture, but it makes the one sprawled out on the 10 inch tile look small. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.agamainternational.com/images/tegu/white_tegu1.JPG&imgrefurl=http://www.agamainternational.com/pages/tegu_image_gallery.htm&h=594&w=792&sz=186&hl=en&start=7&tbnid=J3C7HtltNxdzFM:&tbnh=107&tbnw=143&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dtegu%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26sa%3DG">http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl= ... l%26sa%3DG</a><!-- m -->

Is that an Extreme Giant? 

The place is called Agama International


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 5, 2008)

pinto24 said:


> The link below is actually the site that had the ones that looked like Komodo sized...check the ones where he is getting ready to chomp a rat towards the middle of the page!!! that thing looks like a dinosaur!! I don't know if it had something to do with the picture, but it makes the one sprawled out on the 10 inch tile look small.
> 
> <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.agamainternational.com/images/tegu/white_tegu1.JPG&imgrefurl=http://www.agamainternational.com/pages/tegu_image_gallery.htm&h=594&w=792&sz=186&hl=en&start=7&tbnid=J3C7HtltNxdzFM:&tbnh=107&tbnw=143&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dtegu%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26sa%3DG">http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl= ... l%26sa%3DG</a><!-- m -->
> 
> ...



Bert is a friend of mine, that tegu is about 4ft long. He has a bunch and breeds Reds and normal Black n Whites, he does not have any of the Extremes.


----------



## pinto24 (Mar 6, 2008)

I knew I recognized him from your pictures from the Daytona show. I didnt mean any harm by what I said, all I meant to say was that just based on that picture, and maybe it is just me, that guy looked really really big, pictures do that sometimes. Sorry if it came off wrong.


----------

